# 20 Acres Cedar Lane Hunting Land For Sale



## AndrewOSpencer

I bought this 20 acres in Cedar Lane for my boys and I to hunt Deer, Ducks, and Pigs while I take call at the hospital 7 years ago. My job has changed, so I am now selling the property to buy land in Arkansas to hunt bears. The last two years we have only bow hunted the pigs and deer—this last year only traditional archery.








The land features 2 ponds, each about an acre, a fenced food plot, a Fort/Deer blind, mature live oaks, pecans and elms. It borders a 500 acre ranch that only bow hunts on the north and west, a hay meadow on the south, and the back pasture of a residential house on the east. The fence line on the south and east has been left unmowed about 50 yards off the fence since I purchased the property.

















I’ve planted 6 Mossy Oak Native Nursery Nuttall and Cow Oak trees for alternate mast production than the numerous live oaks and pecans.
A fenced food plot on the highest portion of the land attracts deer and could be a possible building site if desired.









Japanese Millet and Brown Millet has been successfully planted to attract a wide variety of ducks (Black bellied Whistlers, blue wing teal, gadwall, hooded mergansers, ring neck, and lesser scaup have all been taken and I completely whiffed on a stud Pintail drake and hen this year. Harvey destroyed my duck blind, but I’ve found the Johnson grass provides plenty of cover to hunt the east pond.









I’ve killed snipe, dove and squirrel as well. This year I jumped woodcock the first I’ve seen in the wild.

Our local wildlife biologist will grant me 1 alligator tag every three years and we’ve had several spend time in the ponds.

This land won’t produce Boone and Crockett bucks, but there are lots of deer. The most I’ve seen in one season are 8 different legal bucks. But my boys have all had a blast shooting pigs and their first deer, it’s the rare hunt where we don’t see deer. I’ve included game camera pictures from about 2018 and at all times in the year. This land hasn’t had cattle on it since before I bought it and has been solely managed for wildlife.
If you are in the Houston area and want a place to hunt a broad range of species this one has been a real treat for me.








Here is a link to a blog post I wrote when I first bought it: A Lab, Some Land, and a Newborn Baby








Here is a link to my blog about planting the duck pond: Duck Pond Planting–Timing is Everything


I’m asking $200,000 for this property. If you would like to take a look, let me know. I’d be happy to give you a personal tour. I will post more pictures in the comments below if anybody wants them.


----------



## sparrish8

Where is this located?


----------



## AndrewOSpencer

Cedar Lane on the way to Sargent


----------



## iralewisjr

text or call please 8322578590....Ira


----------



## calmdown

Please contact me 2816205691
Thanks


----------



## AndrewOSpencer

iralewisjr said:


> text or call please 8322578590....Ira


Ira I have been inundated with questions, requests to speak on the phone, and fortunately for me, offers. I'm accepting written offers for another week. If you would like to meet and see the property, send me a private message and we can arrange a chance for you to go have a look.


----------



## iralewisjr

Yes I would like to see ...cash buyer...Thursday, as I will be going to Matagorda..Friday, Saturday, Sunday OK 832-257-8590..thanks Ira


----------



## AndrewOSpencer

iralewisjr said:


> Yes I would like to see ...cash buyer...Thursday, as I will be going to Matagorda..Friday, Saturday, Sunday OK 832-257-8590..thanks Ira


Ira feel free to drive by and take a look, I sent you the cooridinates in your private message. I'm out of town for a week.


----------



## iralewisjr

leaving now to go there....Thanks Ira


----------



## tlconstructiontx

If this property is still for sale, I would like to check it out.

Tim Legg / Cell 832-433-8793


----------



## Brian Cesak

AndrewOSpencer said:


> Cedar Lane on the way to Sargent


Andrew, My name is Brian. I don't know how this website works...just joined. I'm interested in possibly purchasing your 20 acres in Cedar Lane. How can I get a hold of you. I'm hoping you will get this "reply". I tried starting a conversation with you but the website said I am too new. You can email me at [email protected].


----------

